# 頭部のみとはいえ



## JapanForever

Hi there, 
Can anyone help me to translate this sentence please? It's from a character biography who had been killed and there is reason why. 
煩わしい世の中で孤高に生きたい為、あえて周囲が義体である自分を忌避するような態度をとっていた。
　　　　　　　　　頭部のみとはいえ、自身が生身の人間であるということが、技術面においても生活面でも煩わしいと感じており
　　　　　　　　　妹想いであるという感情さえ、本人は疎ましく感じている。
　　　　　　　　　幻燈結界で、自ら妹を惨殺し理性あるまま狂う
Thanks for your answers


----------



## Schokolade

煩わしい世の中で
In the tiresome world/society
孤高に生きたい為、
because he wanted to live isolated from the rest of the world,
あえて周囲が義体である自分を忌避するような態度をとっていた。
he chose to behave as if the people around him were trying to stay away from him because of his artificial body.
頭部のみとはいえ、
Although he only had his head left,
自身が生身の人間であるということが、
he felt the fact that he was still a living man (although he only had his head left)...
技術面においても生活面でも煩わしいと感じており
could cause a difficulty to both his technique and his life-style.
妹想いであるという感情さえ、
Even his feelings for his sister
本人は疎ましく感じている。
he saw as an obstacle.
幻燈結界で、
?? (What is げんとうけっかい?) a border between sanity and insanity...??
自ら妹を惨殺し
he brutally killed his sister
理性あるまま狂う
and went insane without losing his reason.


----------



## JapanForever

Thanks you a lot a lot Schokolade. I know it must have been difficult to translate for you. 幻燈結界で、 its a spell name (which made him kill his siter). I've a question about the sentence 妹想いであるという感情さえ、本人は疎ましく感じている。 is it feelings for his sister which he saw as an obstacle? (I didn't really understand)


----------



## Schokolade

JapanForever said:


> is it feelings for his sister which he saw as an obstacle?


Precisely. (Sorry for the confusion, I didn't fix the word order.><)


----------



## JapanForever

It's okay. ^^ By the way, I have a question because I always doubted about 想い because there are many meanings for it. I don't know i it means (usually) "think" or "love" or "feelings". I've some trouble with it.


----------



## Schokolade

I think we use 思う/思い for "to think, to consider, to conceive, thought, idea" etc... and 想う/想い for "(to) love, to fancy, to be attached to, to feel affection for, feeling, passion, affection, devotion, attachment"...


----------



## JapanForever

Okay. Thanks Schokolade. But just something : I saw somewhere that 妹想い alone had a particular meaning but I couldn't translate it.


----------



## Schokolade

My Japanese-English dictionary says: "[「～～思い」の形で、特に愛情がある]　この子は親思いだ=This child loves his parents.  母思いの娘=a daughter who takes good care of her mother/who is concerned about her mother's well-being." So... 妹思い could be like "(a brother who is) concerned about his sister's well being... maybe?


----------



## JapanForever

Thanks. So the brother loves his sister but he saw these feelings as an obstacle. Is it correct?


----------



## Schokolade

Exactly. I think he loved his sister, but he was afraid that his love for her could discourage or even block him from leading an isolated life.


----------



## JapanForever

Okay. Thanks Schokolade.


----------



## JapanForever

sorry for coming back on this topic after so long but I didnt understand the last sentence: The character killed his without losing his reason?


----------



## frequency

He goes crazy while keeping his sanity/sense. If I chose another applicable, it's normality.

By the way, do you understand that his head is only a real 'living' part of a human, which is what he had before. (I suppose that he had some transformation, didn't he?)


----------



## JapanForever

frequency said:


> He goes crazy
> while keeping his sanity/sense.
> but it doesnt make sense in this case as the character became mad. and in the game he really lost reason


----------



## mdbvma

It does appear to mean "he went mad while maintaining his ability to reason." There is of course a contradiction in that statement which I presume one would have to play more of the game to understand. Could it be that even though he went insane, he still rationalized to himself all his actions? The actions which appeared insane to others may have seemed rational in his own thinking process.

For instance if you watched the movie The Dark Knight, the Joker was insane but could still reason, as noted in his statement "I'm not a monster, I'm just ahead of the curve."


----------



## frequency

JapanForever said:


> but it doesnt make sense in this case as the character became mad. and in the game he really lost reason


hahhahaha yes..indeed. But do you think that this game goes as simply as 'he really went mad, he killed his sister, yeah~'?
 Perhaps, his rationality and the sister are the key points of this game.


----------



## JapanForever

No that's just a sub character. In the game he became crazy after having killed his sister?. It can help ?


----------



## frequency

He's gone crazy after having killed his sister? He's crazy because he killed his sister? He's basically rational but now he's ostensibly crazy? Well, I'm not sure. I need information.

According to your post, he dislikes the world and people around him. And his 'human' head and emotion toward his sister bother him. In the world where he stays, he goes crazy while keeping an ability to reason. Umm...or he's crazy, but his head, thus rationality, interrupts him? He just wants to keep rationality although he's crazy? I'm not sure yet!


----------



## frequency

mdbvma said:


> The actions which appeared insane to others may have seemed rational in his own thinking process.


Yes that's really crazy..as JapanForever said about the character


----------



## JapanForever

In the game I played, that's like that. He went crazy after having killed his sister...


----------



## frequency

Oh~ really. Good. He's crazy, but he knows what he does.


----------



## JapanForever

That's  a bit complicated...^^


----------

